# NEW PRODUCT: Audio System Upgrade for Tesla Model 3



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-model-3-audio-system-upgrade
*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5.00 off orders of $50 or more*

Custom-designed and engineered for the Tesla Model 3, this sound system upgrade will improve the factory sound system with richer, deeper bass. Let's face it - your music is important to you. With this system, you'll experience bigger... [learn more]

*INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS VIDEO:*






*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5.00 off orders of $50 or more*


----------

